# Bobcat 873



## MMExcavating (Mar 16, 2010)

I am currently shopping for skid steers. I want a larger machine for both site work and snow plowing. I am currently looking at a 96 bobcat 873 with 2900 hrs and a 98 873 with 3100 hrs. Anyone own or have a decent amount of seat time in one of these machines? I have operated an 04 S 250, are they comparable? Any opinions would greatly be appreciated.
Thanks Matt


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site Matt.

I am not a big fan of the Bobcat loaders so I will not contribute much to answering your question.

The best way to compare these guys would be to look at Bobcat's web site.

http://www.bobcat.com/historical_specs/

You can get a fair comparison of those 2 loaders.

The "S" series was big change from the other models. I would not make a decision before trying them both out and see what you like.


----------



## Moneypit (Dec 1, 2009)

I ran an 873 for 8 or 9 years and it was by far my favorite machine. For me, it was the perfect size, perfect strength, very reliable, and smooth. I may be a little biased since I dont have a ton of seat time in other manufactures. 
God I miss that machine.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

MMExcavating said:


> I am currently shopping for skid steers. I want a larger machine for both site work and snow plowing. I am currently looking at a 96 bobcat 873 with 2900 hrs and a 98 873 with 3100 hrs. Anyone own or have a decent amount of seat time in one of these machines? I have operated an 04 S 250, are they comparable? Any opinions would greatly be appreciated.
> Thanks Matt


 I used to run a 96 873, I would say I put about 1500 hrs on it and did all the maintnance and repairs that I could. First off be leary of repaints, these machines are nitorious for cracked booms so check carefully. The early "high end" digital gauges were junk from the get go, hope for the mechanical gauges. The deutz engines like to go through head gaskets, so check for that. The one I ran went out at 900 hrs, BC quoted me $900 to fix, I tackeled the repair myself and was easy to do. If the head gaskets go real bad on these machines it will cause a run away motor and you will have to dig in to the ground to bog and shut the machine down. Reason is that these are oil cooled and the engine will run off the engine oil. These are very capable machines, even for todays standards, they sip fuel compared to most of the new stuff. The 873 is 1 of my all time favorites to run. I would probably still be runnin BC if it wasn't for the poor dealer in the area and the fact that the dealers are protected.


----------



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

I have also been looking into buying a skidsteer and found a site called diggerdata.com that you can enter in up to two machines and get a spec comparison. The other most common suggestion from past used skid steer buyers is to stay below the 2000 hr mark to save in potential repairs. I have been told that new holland skids have better balance and lift cappacity than bobcats, haven't researched this to the full extent.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a case 1835c skid steer with a 46hp perkins diesel motor for sale..........


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Static Design said:


> I have a case 1835c skid steer with a 46hp perkins diesel motor for sale..........


Sounds an alot like one I used to have. Man I miss those days.:clap:


----------

